# Need stall mats, what’s best?



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I cemented my stalls and the mats from tractor supply have worked well for me, each square it light and easy to move. I'm in the 50s and just couldn't keep up the maintenance of dirt stalls. But, I usually only use my stalls for foaling, sick horses or when I am showing over the winter.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you don't care about leaving it behind and are permitted to leave it behind...cement the floors level and add a texture finish so not slippery if you need to walk on it when wet/damp for some reason.
With concrete you _must_ bed deeply to cushion the floor which cushions the horse joints and if the horse lies down they are lying on a forgiving surface not being abraded by concrete to their elbows, hock and ankles among other body parts.

You mention Tractor Supply...if you not belong to their Neighborhood Friends club,_* join!!*_
_It's free_, and you are sent quarterly coupons for 10% or more off of purchases = savings added up on those mats.
Your only requirement is you spend think it is $75 or more during a 3 month period of time.
I have already had other "club" member only discounts come my way from them for as much as 20% off and extra on things such as stall mats too...
If you buy in bulk = 25 or more then 5% off each is offered to everyone.
A TSS credit card also saves you instantly and offers extra % off...
_No don't have any affiliation with the place just shop there a lot for supplies and horse needs._

_*As for moving heavy mats...*buy 2 pair of vice grips and use them on corners of the mats when moving just saved you a lot of wear and tear to your body...suddenly those heavy impossible mats are not impossible to handle!!_

Mats would be my way of going...
Level the stall floor however you need to move some dirt around...
Place those mats tight edge to edge and bed with adequate amounts of bedding and you won't be needing to drag them out to clean stench under them, nor will you be having horses pawing and disrupting them so easily...
Best is when you move, they go with you where if you do concrete, you're leaving your investment behind. :|
I have mats in my stalls but my stalls are fully matted.
I only mat where my horses feed tub is placed and in their doorway so they not wear a path walking in and out...
So 2 mats per stall 4x6x3/4" thick is a nice large eating spot and then it just fits in my doorway tight so no wiggling around does it do. $45 a piece x 2 = $90 per stall and I'm done, on sale considerably cheaper.
They also offer a smaller sized mat and not as thick that would probably work but might travel a bit with a horses walking around on it you don't get with the larger, heavier ones.
My stalls are dirt floor with shavings over the top, after the first few bags packed into the sand/dirt no longer do I have blending of shaving & sand but shavings on/in my stalls and when I clean I actually turn my bedding over to remove any hidden damp/wet and not disturb the firm base made by my horses.
Make very certain of the inside dimensions of your stalls or be prepared to cut those mats to fit cause overlapping edges or not flat to the wall just created huge headaches for you.
TSS also offers a "stallmat" that is 9-piece interlocking for show ground portal stall use...my horses have stood on them at show grounds where we stabled overnight...thanks no thanks you can keep them they are so light and they move to easily!!_ jmo._

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

Great advice! Thank you all....! I too tend to only stall in rough weather. Cleaning stalls has become harder for me so I really limit my horses time in them; I have one who is a poster child for how churned up and messy he can make a stall overnight. The floor is just packed unevenly and there are dips and worn areas so I know they would have to be leveled as much as possible or else mats might only add to the problem. I like the idea of matting where they eat for easy lick up and in this particular barn that might be the only way to go. But the NEXT barn.....😉- I just wasn’t sure I personally could install some sort of mats that would stay put with a restless horse( he’s a pawer at feeding time too) without leading to more problems. I appreciate all your comments!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My grid mats from TSC lasted way more than ten years (I can’t remember exactly

My horses come in at night, out during the day.

The run in stall took the worst beating and I didn’t replace those grid mats until 2018, so they lasted 14 years? Maybe?

We replaced them with 3/4” thick restaurant grid mats which are a LOT HEAVIER (I can’t lift them). But I’m 73 so they will still be here when I’m not.

If you are able to at least put a pickup load of crush in both stalls before putting the mats down, it will help a lot with drainage and moisture. I realize you board but if you’re there for another three years, you will get your money in hoof health


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

“My grid mats from TSC lasted way more than ten years (I can’t remember “ 

Are grid mats the standard 4x6 they sell at TS or is that a different type? I can’t remember if their basic mats are called grid mats....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

gottaquarter said:


> “My grid mats from TSC lasted way more than ten years (I can’t remember “
> 
> Are grid mats the standard 4x6 they sell at TS or is that a different type? I can’t remember if their basic mats are called grid mats....


Grid mats are the mats with holes in them. 

The ones i bought at TSC were 1/2” thick and I think were 3’ x 5’. I could lift one of them with one hand.


----------



## ceejay2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

I bought the really heavy ones because my draft horses can move them around when walking on them, I only have a run in barn so I wanted ones that would not move much. They are too heavy for me to lift up and move but I can move them enough to adjust them. I bought the lighter ones at tractor supply, they are not as thick and they don't weigh as much and I put those outside on the ground where my horses eat so that I can move those around.


----------

